# عيد‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏ووجوب‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الوالدين للمتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏غريغوريوس



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏جعلها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏أول‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏في‏ ‏اللوح‏ ‏الثاني‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الوالدين‏ ‏أكرم‏ ‏أباك‏ ‏وأمك‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏في‏ ‏اللوح‏ ‏الأول‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إلهك‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لك‏ ‏آلهة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أمامي‏ ‏وأيضا‏ ‏هي‏ ‏أول‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أعطاها‏ ‏بوعد‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏التشجيع‏ ‏للأولاد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكرموا‏ ‏والديهم‏, ‏هناك‏ ‏وصايا‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏نهي‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تقتل‏, ‏لا‏ ‏تسرق‏, ‏لا‏ ‏تزني‏.... ‏إلي‏ ‏آخره‏, ‏إنما‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏بلغة‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏الحاضر‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏حوافز‏,





‏إن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏تشجيعا‏, ‏يعطي‏ ‏وعدا‏ ‏أكرم‏ ‏أباك‏ ‏وأمك‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تطول‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏حياتك‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يعطيك‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إلهك‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏ونوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحض‏ ‏فهو‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏مصحوب‏ ‏بوعد‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏سلاحان‏ ‏معا‏ ‏في‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏واحدة‏, ‏السلاح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يسمونه‏ ‏سلاح‏ ‏الضغط‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏سلاح‏ ‏الحض‏, ‏فيجمع‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الضغط‏ ‏والحض‏, ‏بمني‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يشجع‏ ‏الأولاد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكرموا‏ ‏والديهم‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إهتمام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏يعطي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏للوالدين‏, ‏وبيان‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏يسر‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏من‏ ‏يخالف‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏يقع‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏طائلة‏ ‏الحكم‏ ‏الإلهي‏, ‏بأنه‏ ‏كسر‏ ‏وصية‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بها‏, ‏فيحرم‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏من‏ ‏التشجيع‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏الحض‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏المكافأة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏وعد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يسمعون‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏الوفاء‏, ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏عندنا‏ ‏فضيلة‏ ‏الوفاء‏ ‏لمن‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏إلينا‏, ‏وأول‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏من‏ ‏البشر‏ ‏أبوه‏ ‏وأمه‏, ‏من‏ ‏أعطي‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏كمثل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يحسن‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏أبوه‏ ‏وأمه؟‏, ‏وبالتالي‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏الواحد‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏بالتالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏الله‏ ‏نفسه‏, ‏وأيضا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏جعل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الصورة‏, ‏وفعلا‏ ‏كما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏يوحنا‏ : "‏من‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يحب‏ ‏أخاه‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يراه‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يحب‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يراه؟‏" (1‏يو‏ 4:20), ‏هذه‏ ‏لها‏ ‏ارتباط‏ ‏بالوصية‏ ‏الخامسة‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏أول‏ ‏ناس‏ ‏أحسنوا‏ ‏إليه‏, ‏وكانوا‏ ‏سر‏ ‏وجوده‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحياة‏, ‏فلا‏ ‏خير‏ ‏له‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏زعمه‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يعبد‏ ‏الله‏. ‏فالله‏ ‏يرفض‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏ويعتبره‏ ‏كاذبا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عبادته‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏فبالتالي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏الله‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏لله‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مصحوبا‏ ‏بالوفاء‏ ‏لله‏ ‏والاعتراف‏ ‏بفضله‏, ‏وكما‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏المزامير: "‏‏باركي‏ ‏يانفسي‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏تنسي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حسناته‏" (‏مز‏ 103:1), ‏فالحقيقة‏ ‏كون‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكرم‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏أغفل‏ ‏حسنات‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏, ‏ومثل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏إنساناً‏ ‏عاقاً‏, ‏والله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العبادة‏ ‏كاذبة‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏صادقة‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏تنكر‏ ‏لأبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏وهم‏ ‏أول‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحسنوا‏ ‏إليه‏, ‏بل‏ ‏سر‏ ‏وجوده‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحياة‏, ‏فالله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يصدق‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏عبادته‏ ‏له‏, ‏بل‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏عبادته‏ ‏نافية‏ ‏وكاذبة‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏قيمة‏ ‏لها‏.‏



والله‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أعطانا‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏التكريم‏ ‏في‏ ‏موقف‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏من‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏يوسف‏, ‏وكون‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏نسب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لأبويه‏. ‏وكلمة‏ ‏أبويه‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏للمسيح‏ ‏بصفة‏ ‏اعتبارية‏, ‏فيوسف‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏له‏ ‏دور‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏حقيقيا‏ ‏بل‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏إعتباريا‏, ‏وكلمة‏ ‏أب‏ ‏اعتباري‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الطفل‏ ‏اليتيم‏ ‏فعمه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأقرباء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأسرة‏ ‏رباه‏ ‏فيعتبر‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏له‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏صلبه‏, ‏لكنه‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏اعتباريا‏, ‏فالإنسان‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يربيه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يرعاه‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏كالأب‏, ‏وربما‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأحيان‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأب‏, ‏ففي‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏أبويه‏, ‏المقصود‏ ‏بها‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏حقيقيا‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏طاهرة‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏بتولا‏, ‏إنما‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏اعتباريا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أساس‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏رعاه‏ ‏وصاحبه‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏رحلاته‏, ‏حتي‏ ‏وصل‏ ‏سيدنا‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏سن‏ 16 ‏سنة‏, ‏وكان‏ ‏هو‏ ‏النجار‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعول‏ ‏الأسرة‏ ‏ويرعي‏ ‏الأسرة‏, ‏فمن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏ممكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏اعتباريا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النحو‏. ‏المهم‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏بجلاله‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الإله‏ ‏كان‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏. ‏هذا‏ ‏التعبير‏ ‏الجميل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏منه‏ ‏المعاني‏ ‏الكبيرة‏ ‏الروحانية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ممكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تستقي‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الوضع‏, ‏أن‏ ‏يضع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏إله‏ ‏الكون‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏يخضع‏, ‏وكلمة‏ ‏يخضع‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏تدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏الأولاد‏ ‏الأشقياء‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏آباؤهم‏ ‏وأماتهم‏ ‏يأمرونهم‏ ‏بشئ‏ ‏فيعملون‏ ‏ضده‏.. ‏لا‏ ‏أتصور‏ ‏بتاتا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏شئ‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القبيل‏, ‏فكلمة‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لهما‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏إيجابي‏, ‏وهو‏ ‏تعبير‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏وجميل‏ ‏يعطينا‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏نفهم‏ ‏الكرامة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أعطاها‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏, ‏بأن‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يعبر‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏ملك‏ ‏السموات‏ ‏والأرض‏ ‏جعل‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الوضع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏خاضعا‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏ويوسف‏.‏



وهنا‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏معلما‏ ‏بالمثال‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏ينفذ‏ ‏لها‏ ‏رغباتها‏ ‏ويلبي‏ ‏طلبها‏ ‏وهناك‏ ‏قصص‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏كان‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يتدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المواقف‏ ‏ويرشد‏ ‏أمه‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏صبية‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏سن‏ 13 ‏أو‏ 14 ‏سنة‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏تضيق‏ ‏من‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المواقف‏ ‏خصوصا‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏مضطهدة‏ ‏لكن‏ ‏هو‏ ‏من‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏لآخر‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يعطيها‏ ‏الإرشاد‏ ‏والتوجيه‏.‏

وقلنا‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏كأم‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏أول‏ ‏معجزة‏ ‏جهارية‏ ‏صنعها‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هي‏ ‏معجزة‏ ‏تحويل‏ ‏الماء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏خمر‏ ‏في‏ ‏عرس‏ ‏قانا‏ ‏الجليل‏, ‏استجابة‏ ‏لطلب‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏مريم‏, ‏فهذا‏ ‏تكريم‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏وشرف‏ ‏لمريم‏ ‏وبالتالي‏ ‏شرف‏ ‏للأمومة‏ ‏كلها‏, ‏والمسيح‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أخذ‏ ‏يردد‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏الجديد‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏أكرم‏ ‏أباك‏ ‏وأمك‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏الصادر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوصية‏ ‏الخامسة‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الخروج‏, ‏مما‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏مطالب‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏الجديد‏.‏



شفقة‏ ‏الوالدين‏:‏

وإذا‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نسمع‏ ‏أحيانا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أب‏ ‏غضب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏وطرده‏ ‏من‏ ‏بيته‏, ‏أو‏ ‏أم‏ ‏دعت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏وغضبت‏ ‏عليه‏, ‏فتأكد‏ ‏تماما‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏من‏ ‏السهل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏يفعلان‏ ‏ذلك‏, ‏إلا‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏إثارة‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏جعلته‏ ‏ينسي‏ ‏حنانه‏ ‏ورقته‏, ‏لأن‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يشفق‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏البنين‏ ‏يشفق‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏خائفيه‏ (‏مز‏ 103:13), ‏فمنسوب‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يشفق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أولاده‏, ‏فهذه‏ ‏الشفقة‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏فقدها‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأحيان‏ ‏ففي‏ ‏الغالب‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مصدرها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏فعل‏ ‏فعلة‏ ‏شنيعة‏, ‏بحيث‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏آثار‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏وأطفأ‏ ‏جذوة‏ ‏الشفقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلبه‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏ابنه‏, ‏وتوجد‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏لهذه‏ ‏المسألة‏, ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏قام‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏داود‏ ‏وقاد‏ ‏جيشا‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يقصد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقتل‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏ليحل‏ ‏محله‏ ‏في‏ ‏الملك‏, ‏وخرج‏ ‏داود‏ ‏متغطي‏ ‏بالمسوح‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏متألم‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏عليه‏, ‏وأصبح‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏يقود‏ ‏حركة‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏أبيه‏, ‏فهذه‏ ‏مسألة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏شنيعة‏ ‏جدا‏, ‏ولذلك‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏موجعة‏ ‏لقلب‏ ‏داود‏, ‏ولو‏ ‏أن‏ ‏داود‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏وجد‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏نوعا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الجزاء‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أخطائه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏خطاياه‏, ‏حتي‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏شتمه‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏اسمه‏ ‏شمعي‏ ‏بن‏ ‏جيرا‏, ‏تحمس‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏من‏ ‏رجاله‏ ‏وأراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضرب‏ ‏شمعي‏ ‏بن‏ ‏جيرا‏, ‏وقال‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏يجرؤ‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏الملك‏, ‏فقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏داود‏ ‏اتركه‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏قال‏ ‏له‏ ‏اشتم‏ ‏داود‏, ‏ومعني‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏داود‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏شتيمة‏ ‏شمعي‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏جيرا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏جزاءا‏ ‏عادلا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أخطائه‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تقوي‏ ‏داود‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏كما‏ ‏قال‏: ‏خطيئتي‏ ‏أمامي‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حين‏, ‏فصارت‏ ‏خطيئته‏ ‏تطارده‏, ‏ولذلك‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏قام‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏خطيئته‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الله‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أرضت‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏طرق‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏جعل‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أعدائه‏ ‏يسالمونه‏, ‏المبدأ‏ ‏الموجود‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏. ‏فكون‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏أخذها‏ ‏داود‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏الاتضاع‏ ‏واعتبر‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏مقابل‏ ‏جزاء‏ ‏لخطيئته‏, ‏ولذلك‏ ‏اتضع‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏وتغطي‏ ‏بمسوح‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏مطرود‏ ‏من‏ ‏الملك‏, ‏وترك‏ ‏عاصمة‏ ‏ملكه‏ ‏وتمشي‏ ‏متغطيا‏ ‏بالمسوح‏, ‏المهم‏ ‏انتهت‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏أنصار‏ ‏داود‏ ‏انتصروا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏أبشالوم‏, ‏وشاء‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏تعلق‏ ‏رأسه‏ ‏في‏ ‏أغصان‏ ‏البطمة‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏ضرب‏ ‏ومات‏ ‏واعتبر‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏قضاء‏ ‏إلهيا‏, ‏فلما‏ ‏مات‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏كان‏ ‏داود‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏وأخذ‏ ‏يبكي‏, ‏ويقول‏ ‏يا‏ ‏ابني‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏يا‏ ‏ابني‏ ‏أبشالوم‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏بكاؤه‏ ‏مستمرا‏, ‏وهذا‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مشاعر‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏بالرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏عاق‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقتل‏ ‏أباه‏. ‏ولم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏مجرد‏ ‏مسألة‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏بل‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حربا‏ ‏نفسية‏ ‏وثورة‏ ‏أدبية‏, ‏وجعل‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏يقومون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أبيه‏, ‏كل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الفظاعة‏, ‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏داود‏ ‏أخذ‏ ‏يبكي‏, ‏لدرجة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يوآب‏ ‏غضب‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏داود‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الجيش‏, ‏وقال‏ ‏له‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏انتصار‏ ‏وأنت‏ ‏تبكي‏, ‏إذا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تمسح‏ ‏عينيك‏ ‏وخرجت‏ ‏للشعب‏ ‏وطيبت‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏كلنا‏ ‏سننصرف‏ ‏عنك‏, ‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مشاعر‏ ‏الأبوة‏ ‏عند‏ ‏داود‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏عاقا‏, ‏فشفقة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏مذكورة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏المقدسة‏ ‏إنها‏ ‏نموذج‏ ‏أو‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رمز‏ ‏لشفقة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الناس‏.‏

‏***‏



إكرام‏ ‏الوالدين‏ ‏يأخذ‏ ‏صورا‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏منها‏ ‏أسلوب‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الوالدين‏, ‏أسلوب‏ ‏الحديث‏, ‏اللهجة‏ ‏الطيبة‏, ‏وعدم‏ ‏النرفزة‏ ‏والصوت‏ ‏العالي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏والعصبية‏, ‏والوجود‏ ‏في‏ ‏حضرة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏يقتضي‏ ‏آدابا‏ ‏معينة‏, ‏في‏ ‏طريقة‏ ‏الجلوس‏, ‏وعدم‏ ‏شتيمة‏ ‏الوالدين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏إهانتهما‏, ‏عادة‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏مظلومة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏يفرق‏ ‏في‏ ‏المعاملة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏يخاف‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضربه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يطرده‏, ‏فالأم‏ ‏حنونة‏ ‏ورقيقة‏ ‏والابن‏ ‏يستغل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الحنان‏ ‏ولذلك‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏نعطي‏ ‏الإكرام‏ ‏للأب‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏نتيجة‏ ‏الخوف‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏المفروض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تأخذ‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الدرجة‏ ‏من‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏ابنها‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بنتها‏, ‏والإكرام‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏بالنواحي‏ ‏السلبية‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏بالنواحي‏ ‏الإيجابية‏, ‏أيضا‏ ‏نخدمهم‏ ‏ونساعدهم‏ ‏ونحملهم‏ ‏كما‏ ‏حملونا‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏نستنكف‏ ‏من‏ ‏قيامنا‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الواجب‏. ‏نحملهم‏ ‏بالمعني‏ ‏المادي‏ ‏للكلمة‏, ‏إن‏ ‏الواحد‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏يحمل‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏في‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏الحاجة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يقدر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يمشي‏, ‏فنحملهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوختهم‏, ‏ونحملهم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏نحمل‏ ‏متاعبهم‏, ‏فالأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرضهم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوختهم‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏متاعب‏, ‏بمعني‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تخدمه‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوخته‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرضه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏عجزه‏, ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تحضر‏ ‏له‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الدواء‏, ‏ولكن‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يقتضي‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏تحمله‏ ‏فعلا‏, ‏هناك‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏عامي‏ ‏يقول‏: ‏الولد‏ ‏للكفن‏ ‏والبنت‏ ‏للعفن‏ ‏أي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏البنت‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏أوساخ‏ ‏أمها‏ ‏وتنظفها‏ ‏وتحميها‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏العفن‏, ‏والولد‏ ‏للكفن‏ ‏أي‏ ‏يشتري‏ ‏الكفن‏ ‏وينفق‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جنازة‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏جنازة‏ ‏أمه‏, ‏ولا‏ ‏يتركهما‏ ‏لآخرين‏ ‏يقومون‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الواجب‏, ‏لا‏..... ‏أنت‏ ‏عليك‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أي‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏بهذه‏ ‏الخدمة‏, ‏فهنا‏ ‏إكرام‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏معني‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏للإكرام‏, ‏وهو‏ ‏الإعالة‏, ‏الإعالة‏ ‏أي‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يعول‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏في‏ ‏شيخوختهما‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏عجزهما‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏مرضهما‏ ‏وينفق‏ ‏عليهما‏.‏

فالإكرام‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مؤدبا‏ ‏في‏ ‏علاقته‏ ‏بأبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏, ‏في‏ ‏أدب‏ ‏الخطاب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أدب‏ ‏الحضور‏ ‏في‏ ‏حضرة‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏, ‏وكيف‏ ‏يقابلهما‏ ‏وكيف‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏في‏ ‏حضرتهما‏ ‏وما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏, ‏ولكن‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يعول‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏والأم‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشيخوخة‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏وينفق‏ ‏عليهما‏, ‏ويعتبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنفاق‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏الإعانة‏ ‏واجب‏ ‏وليس‏ ‏فضلا‏ ‏منه‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏يرد‏ ‏جميل‏ ‏أبيه‏ ‏وأمه‏.‏




​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع المميز

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

منتهى شكرى

للمرور الغااالى

الرب يبارككم

أختنا الطريمه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا 

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى على مجهوداتك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> شكرا ليك يا نهيسى على مجهوداتك
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


شكرا لمرورك الراائع الرب معكم


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع  اكثر من رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

سلام الميح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  اكثر من رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام الميح معك



شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------

